# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  PhunkeeDuck, personal electric transport, New York, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@phunkeeduck671

facebook.com/PhunkeeDuck-818183578296496

twitter.com/phunkeeduck

linkedin.com/company/phunkeeduck

instagram.com/phunkeeduck

----------


## Airicist

Jamie Foxx Gave Meredith Vieira Half of His Beard

Published on May 20, 2015

----------

